# Unterbringung vs. Unterkunft



## Tömk

¿Cuál es la diferencia entre die Unterbringung y die Unterkuft? Ambos significan «alojamiento».

Vielen Dank!


----------



## osa_menor

Ich würde sagen (aber ich kann mich irren), Unterbringung ist weniger konkret und umfasst auch die Art und Weise, wie jemand untergebracht wird.
Ich kann das am besten an Beispielsätzen erklären:
1. Wir laden Euch für das Wochenende ein, die Unterbringung ist gesichert.
2. Die Unterbringung der Kinder erfolgt bei Gasteltern.
3. Für die Unterbringung der Teilnehmer ist der Veranstalter verantwortlich.
4. Wir organisieren ein Klassentreffen. Die Unterbringung wird in Zelten sein.

"Unterkunft" bezieht sich konkreter auf das Objekt, in dem man übernachtet.:
5. Wir suchen für diesen Urlaub noch eine Unterkunft.
6. Der letzte Urlaub war sehr schön. Die Unterkunft kann ich unbedingt weiterempfehlen.
7. Im ganzen Ort war keine Unterkunft mehr frei. 

In vielen Fällen können beide Begriffe aber auch synonym verwendet werden.


----------



## Tömk

Verstanden. Unterbringung ist ein Ort (egal wo), wo man allgemein untergebracht wird, und Unterkunft bezieht sich auf der Ort, wo man übernachten wird (Hotels, usw.).

Richtig oder richtig?


----------



## Alemanita

Es como acomodo y alojamiento. Uno es más general y el otro más específico.


----------



## osa_menor

Veo en el diccionario PONS, que _alojamiento_ se usa como *lugar* y como *acción*. Es lo mismo con _Unterbringung_, viene del verbo _unterbringen_ y puede ser tanto el lugar, donde alguien está alojado, como la acción del alojamiento.


----------



## Tömk

Alles klar! Danke osa_menor und danke Alemanita.


----------

